# Coastal flush kit part



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A buddy bought something like this for his
http://www.rjbowers.com/xcart/63898700-Garden-Hose-Quick-Connect-Coupling-Element-3-4-Female.html

I believe he got it at the hardware store.


----------

